# circuitos demoduladores



## JULIVAZ00 (Sep 18, 2006)

hola que tal .. alguien me podria ayudar sobre que son los circuitos demoduladores y los generadores de fm

gracias!!


----------



## VichoT (Sep 19, 2006)

Holas.lulivaz00. en breves palabras un demodulador es un cto que extrae la información impresa en una señal(esto se hizo en el receptor) el demodulador esta en el receptor y en el caso del sistema FM los demoduladores deben ser capaces de detectar los cambios en frecuencia de la señal (estos demu...son llamados detectores de cuadratura...solo para FM ya que detectan el cambio de frecuencia por medio de dos tanques sintonizados uno a cada lado de la frecuencia  central.(estos detectores de cuadratura estan ala salida dela etapa FI en un receptor ordinario de FM. asi si la frecuencia sobrepasa ala central un cto tanque entrara en resonancia )o se acercara a su frecuncia de resonancia y circulñara mas corriente por el (en desmdro del otro tanque porel cual circulara poca corriente (yaque esta muydesintonizado. en le caso contrario(cuando la frecuencia dela señal este por debajo dela central la el tanque que anteriormente tenia poca corriente ahora tendra mas corriente que el otro...todo al revez. esats señales(que salen delos tanques) deverian estar en opocicionde fase(aqui no estoy muy seguro) para poder reprosucir la señal de audio impresa en el transmisor.

para el generador basta con variar la frecuencia del ocsilador al "ritmo" dela señal moduladora(en el caso de las radios comerciales el audio) en este foro ahy untema dedicadoa un transmisor de FM no lo lei por completo pero creo que xplica como trabaja y modula este cto la señal probeniente de un MIC.

BYE!


----------



## JULIVAZ00 (Sep 22, 2006)

Muchas grax! VICHO T


----------

